

Rooting the Transcend WiFi SD card (a different way) - deckar01
https://gist.github.com/deckar01/6d9b76bdef21eaab0568

======
moe
Almost more than by the hack itself I'm impressed by the fact that these cards
exist (which I didn't know until now).

It's just crazy what they can fit in the space of a thumbnail nowadays
([http://www.sandisk.com/products/memory-
cards/sd/extremepro-s...](http://www.sandisk.com/products/memory-
cards/sd/extremepro-sdxc-sdhc-uhs-3/)).

~~~
StavrosK
Jeez, next iteration is going to be a terabyte on a tiny SD card. The future
is crazy.

